

ImageLayers.io – Docker Image Visualization and Badges - rfjimen
https://imagelayers.io 

======
rfjimen
Visualize Docker images and the layers that compose them. See how each command
in the Dockerfile contributes to the final image, and discover which layers
are shared by multiple images.

